# New girl, bit lost!!!



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi everyone
a new friend of mine recommended this site and I cant believe i hadn't found it b4, but hey i have now, thankfully!!   
I'm 35, not sure wot DH stands for, but i call mine HP, because he is (handsome prince, that is!) his 34 (i think??!!) We have a beautiful and amazin daughter Lily 13   from a previous relationship of mine  
TTC nearly 3 years, married 2.  Lotsa investigations, turns out i have blocked and bonky Fallopian tubes, one now removed due to big hydrasalphinx, thingy!! still have one but keeps filling at random times.  had 1st round ivf in jan this year (argc), failed, even though both blastasyst    . Been trying to do FET since then but had to abandon twice due to other complications all too dull to mention.  Currently trying again this month but seems my hormones wont switch off, even with lotsa drugs, and I'm still producing follicles, so i dont relay understand where that leaves me   skint & fed up, but today is a bad day and I'm normally much better at it than this, really i am!!! and i promise to be better company in the future 
sending you all lotsa   cause you all deserve it in shed loads
love nik


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)

Hi Nik










Welcome to the mad house!!

Dont worry about having a down day, we have all been there and done that!...all I can say is that this place will just make it easier to get through those down times!!..

Sounds like you have had a few hurdles along the way but wishing you all the very best....

Very lovely of you to call you dh (dear/darling husband) a prince!

Natsxxxx


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Nik,

 and welcome to FF!!!  You are definately in the right place for advice, support, friendship and much more.  If you did your ivf at argc, does that mean you are based in London?  If so, check out the London Girls thread (you can find it in the meeting places section of the index) - we are a very friendly group of ladies and meet up once a month in central London plus other "mini-meets" in between.  The girls have got me through failed cycles and down days and have been so incredibly supportive.  I dont know what I would do without them.  Hope you join us!!

Love Olwen xxx


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

Awwww, nik. Aren't you a sweetheart. NO worries about feeling a bit down. We all share such feelings. Remember, at some point or another, we are all floating in the same infertile boat To some degree we understand! That is what is so wonderful about the women on this site - Everything is incredibly apathetic, because we understand what each is going through.  

How lucky you are to have lilly.  And what an adorable name! Best of luck to building your family! 

Lots of love from Hertfordshire, 
GuitarAngel1979 xx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

thank u nats, olwen& guitar angel
so kind of you to welcome me sooo quickly, im feeling better already 
it feels like i've found a life line, its fantastic!

Olwen -  big congatulatios to u, u must b over the moon!!! so it can really happen then!!! 
Im actually based in hertfordshire but wanted to travel into city to get to Mr T's clinic. But your meet sound great, i wish thee was something near me, mayb there is and i just dont know about it?
  

Nats, olwen & guitar angel  - thanx again for warm welcome much appreciated  

im looking forward to hanging out here with u guys, chat soon, gotta go to work........take good care xxx


----------



## nik fish (Sep 19, 2005)

...and nats, just read your underneath bit (still getting use to all this technology!!), Big congrats to you too with your approved status, HOW EXCITING!!!  luv nikxx


----------



## Nats (Aug 22, 2003)




----------



## Janey02 (Sep 14, 2005)

Hi Nik,

Welcome to FF.  I too have a problem with my tubes - it's a right pain in the  .
So sorry that your last treatment did not work - all the best with this one, I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.

Sending you lots of    and  

Amanda (janey02)


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hi Nik ,
I too just wanted to say hi and welcome to the site   .
As the others have said this is a very supportive comunity and i'm sure you'll also find lots of helpfull information on here . Don't worry about posting when your down , we all do and as you said about finding a lifeline , this site is just that , a very valable lifeline to a lot of us . It's kept me going anyway  
Wishing you luck on your journey ,
Freespirit x


----------



## olwen (Oct 26, 2004)

Hi Nik,

It can definately happen so dont give up!! I think there might be some FF members in Herts who meet up - I've had a quick look for you and there is a Herts Girls thread. I think this is the link to it:-

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=36250.0

If it doesnt work (I'm not the most technologically intelligent of people!) then look for it in the meeting places section of the board (you can find it if you go to the index page - somewhere towards the bottom).

Best of luck,

Love and hugs,
Olwen xxx


----------



## chelle21 (Sep 26, 2005)

nik fish said:


> Hi everyone
> a new friend of mine recommended this site and I cant believe i hadn't found it b4, but hey i have now, thankfully!!
> I'm 35, not sure wot DH stands for, but i call mine HP, because he is (handsome prince, that is!) his 34 (i think??!!) We have a beautiful and amazin daughter Lily 13  from a previous relationship of mine
> TTC nearly 3 years, married 2. Lotsa investigations, turns out i have blocked and bonky Fallopian tubes, one now removed due to big hydrasalphinx, thingy!! still have one but keeps filling at random times. had 1st round ivf in jan this year (argc), failed, even though both blastasyst  . Been trying to do FET since then but had to abandon twice due to other complications all too dull to mention. Currently trying again this month but seems my hormones wont switch off, even with lotsa drugs, and I'm still producing follicles, so i dont relay understand where that leaves me  skint & fed up, but today is a bad day and I'm normally much better at it than this, really i am!!! and i promise to be better company in the future
> ...


hi new to all this too still trying to figure out all the abbreviations but ill get there am a bit slow am just waithing to start my first cycle hopefully next week wishing you best of luck, i have had similar complications and have been trying for ten years was on the waiting list previosly but my huband gave up and left me have since met a really wonderful manand have been married two years am so lucky to have all the help and support he gives me so fingers crossed for us and everyone in the same hoes xx


----------

